
Alphabet is within a hair of dethroning Apple as world's most valuable company - Kinnard
http://qz.com/606535/alphabet-is-within-a-hair-of-dethroning-apple-as-the-worlds-most-valuable-company/
======
mark_l_watson
Does it really matter? I would think that over time different companies would
have the top spot.

A better measure is which company will be the most relevant in 10, 20, or 30
years. When I worked as a contractor at Google, I was very impressed by the
company but wondered privately what would happen if their ad revenue was
seriously disrupted.

Same with Apple. They make great gear but they might be disrupted by
incredible cheap gear in the future from China and South Korea.

~~~
xbmcuser

      This is what's Alphabet quarter earnings is about. They are going to show separately how Google and all their other bets will do. Elon Musk is the most celebrated visionary of our time but Larry Page is not far behind and now that he has passed of Google for someone else to run. It will be interesting to see what he does.

------
0xCMP
Ugh, I was just thinking about this. Alphabet isn't so much doing the
dethroning here. They aren't growing. They aren't adding value. Apple is
simply losing value. It's the the same. That doesn't make Alphabet "better"
and in no way justifies all these articles coming out right now about "how
alphabet is doing amazing and brin and page have it figured out!"

------
Kinnard
When will it be time to officially dethrone New York and coronate San
Francisco as the capital of the US Economy?

~~~
johnloeber
Not for a while. NYC has a Gross Metropolitan Product (GMP) of $1,574 billion
as of 2015.[0] That's almost 1/10 of US GDP.

San Francisco / Oakland / Hayward comes in at $427 billion. San Jose /
Sunnyvale / Santa Clara comes in at $220 billion.

[0] [http://www.statista.com/statistics/183808/gmp-of-
the-20-bigg...](http://www.statista.com/statistics/183808/gmp-of-
the-20-biggest-metro-areas/)

Further reading:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_U.S._metropolitan_area...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_U.S._metropolitan_areas_by_GDP)

~~~
bdcravens
Interesting to see that SF trails both Dallas and Houston. (which in turn
trail LA and Chicago significantly)

Add to the fact that Austin is the fastest growing, and you can buy a nice
house for under $200K, yee-haw.

------
11thEarlOfMar
Yeah, but take a look at their 10 year charts. AAPL would have made you 3.5x
better return, even after the recent slump:
[https://goo.gl/XvWK4S](https://goo.gl/XvWK4S)

